# Pictures of you?



## daisyandoliver (Aug 6, 2012)

Anyone ever thought of making a post about like.. the person behind the bunnies?  I don't know if anyone would be interested though. I just like seeing who I'm talking to. x)


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm always curious too!!! I'm one of those people that likes to put the "face with the name"

Here's me and the hubs:


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 6, 2012)

You're very pretty! )

This is me, earlier today.. I am wearing a shirt, well a dress, lol.


----------



## Yield (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow you guys, you both are so pretty! Feeling a bit intimidated.. xD
Here's me!




c:


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 6, 2012)

Adorable 

Hey, paige...how'd the Monroe piercings feel? And how does the scar/hole look without a jewel? I'm old (haha) but have contemplated a piercing there but just a tiny gem.......

Bailee, you are younger than you "sound" (a good thing)!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 6, 2012)

Ah, they weren't bad, but when they are out you can still see the hole pretty clearly. :/ I only had one done but then I got a job and they didn't want the piercings so I took my tongue and monroe out. After I quit (disrespectful staff!) I went back and got double done. Redoing it hurt worse. I also have an industrial bar in my right ear. 

Here, took it out and took a pic to show you. It never really changes, except the darkness of the obvious hole does change a bit, looking more like skin, but you can still see the 'hole' if you decide to take it out, it will "heal" but look like it is still open.






And don't be intimidated, you're very pretty too! ^_^


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 6, 2012)

Outside of a goth club


----------



## caustin4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Here's one of my boyfriend and me





And of course a pic of one of my bunnies and me!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 6, 2012)

Very pretty, everyone. )


----------



## caustin4 (Aug 6, 2012)

My pictures always turn out huge, how do I make them smaller when posting?


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 6, 2012)

I go to paint and resize them down before I post them.


----------



## Yield (Aug 6, 2012)

@Lisa, What age do I sound?  Thank you! x)

@Paige, d'aww thanks x3

@Christine, ahh, you are so pretty! You and your boyfriend look like a happy couple  And that pic of you and the bunny- CUTE!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 6, 2012)

Christine...I am jealous of your E-lop. I wanna E-lop so much, I would name him Lorax! His ears would drag around my house and I could attach swiffer sheets to them and turn him loose on the hardwood....Excellent idea


----------



## Samara (Aug 6, 2012)

I_heart_Fraggles wrote:


> Christine...I am jealous of your E-lop. I wanna E-lop so much, I would name him Lorax! His ears would drag around my house and I could attach swiffer sheets to them and turn him loose on the hardwood....Excellent idea



I laughed so hard I think I peed...

Now I wish I had hardwood floors so I could Swifferize Atticus....I'm pretty sure he'd want to move in with Fraggles afterwards though. He'll help her count her weight in those increments of shame you mentioned. :duel

Here's and old picture of me and Bailey - I look the same now except my hair is a different cut. Same color though. 






Everyone is looking good! I love this sort of thread. It's awesome to see who we're talking to on a daily basis! Plus now we can right click save pictures then draw mustaches and eye patches on everyone...:coolness:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 6, 2012)

This is me with Becky





This is my husband Joshua with Sophie


----------



## Samara (Aug 6, 2012)

:inlove:


----------



## MiserySmith (Aug 6, 2012)

This is me. Hi 



jhhjb


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 6, 2012)

Great pics, and it is nice to put a face with the profile. Guess I'm gonna have to dig out a disc or card now too.


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 6, 2012)

Everyone is really cute! I love putting a face to the username, everyone always ends up looking a lot different to what I pictured in my mind lol!

Most recent pic of myself:


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 6, 2012)

@Misery, yay someone else shares my love for piercings? 

I agree, people look different than what id pictured. But everyone is gorgeous! 

@Brandy... ha! I love the picture of your husband and the bun, they both have the same facial expression going on.


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 6, 2012)

Aaah, this is so great  love seeing the face behind the screen name!

Thanks for the pic of the piercing. That is my only holdup is the hole scar......? But I love those piercings!

Bailee, you just have creativity when you type and word things so well I thought you were closer to my age I guess.  just how I pictured you for some reason........lol...


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 6, 2012)

I love this page!
So nice to see a human face instead of a bunny!
Jj


----------



## Samara (Aug 6, 2012)

Who are these humans you speak of? 







I know no such humans.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 6, 2012)

^ Love it!!!
Jj


----------



## Samara (Aug 6, 2012)

:thumbup


----------



## caustin4 (Aug 6, 2012)

I love the name lorax! That would have been a good one! I could attach swiffers to all 3 elops in the house... I'd never have to sweep again!! 

These pics are great! Such a good idea!


----------



## Samara (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 6, 2012)

OMG....If you steal my Lorax...I will just cry. 
But feel free to attach the swiffers.


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 6, 2012)

I will have to attach a pic of me, Sweetie, and Pudden sometime. Katie looks very nice especially in person. I have seen her without the goth gear.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 6, 2012)

Ya that is the "club look" in the photo above. I mostly don't look like that. But I thought it was a fun photo and I love our look.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 6, 2012)

I never payed much attention to the boys in high school at the age of 16. I always new I was a bit different lol. But then I laid eyes on the most beautiful goth boy in the world and it all went up in flames after that. Even Fraggles is in love with him....I never get groomed! She has good taste.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 6, 2012)

Jason looks like he would sparkle on a sunny day


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 6, 2012)

OMG Brandy.....Don't let him see that. Them's fighting words!


----------



## Samara (Aug 6, 2012)

Nooo sparkles. If you're going for vampire reference, try Louis from Anne Rice at least!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you Sammy! Jason speaks perfect french so he get compared to Louis quite a bit. That twilight crap is just yuck....


----------



## Samara (Aug 6, 2012)

Does that mean you'll share more pictures of your man candy? You know, for posterity's sake and all. Gotta promote Anne Rice...yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 6, 2012)

Man Candy.....:laugh: I have to admit that is a new one.....I don't wanna take over the post with Jason pics but I can post some on occasions.


----------



## Samara (Aug 6, 2012)

:thumbup


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 6, 2012)

Lmao. x)


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 7, 2012)

Awesome post! I'm a type to face person too! 





Here I am, the pic sucks but its the only pic I have on this pc


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh I'm in love with your hair!!!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you, you cant have it! All of it lol

Its a pain in my butt and i'm thinking of chopping it off


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Aug 7, 2012)

Here's the Marisa half of MarisaAndToby


----------



## littl3red (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm in my pajamas, so excuse my appearance. I really just wanted to show off my squid. His name is Bluu.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 7, 2012)

I want that squid!!!!!!!!


----------



## cwolfec (Aug 7, 2012)

I love getting to see people's faces too! What a great thread  It's funny trying to put a person with the bunny avatar pictures...

Well this is me and the husband from our wedding. He basically refuses to have his picture taken, but he was a good sport this day!






Can you believe I don't have a single picture of me and both buns?! I need to remedy that in a hurry.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 7, 2012)

You are all so young and beautiful!


----------



## Samara (Aug 7, 2012)

arty0002:


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Aug 7, 2012)

Here is my husband and I


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow! I still love this thread! Most of you look the opposite of what I would've expected!
Jj


----------



## BunnyLove89 (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 7, 2012)

This is me





Jj


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 7, 2012)

Is it just me, or are bunny parrents extra young and attractive? Other than Jj of course (just kidding, I know that's not you!).

Rachel and Carrie has some man candy too! 

I appologize for saying Jason would sparkle. I should have known he's much to bad @$$ to sparkle.

Maria, I'm guessing that is natural? BTW, I would kill to get my hair to grow that long! I have naturally curly hair too and fight it much less since starting to use "curls" products. 
http://www.target.com/p/curls-lavish-curls-moisturizer-8-fl-oz/-/A-12236880


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 7, 2012)

Jj


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 7, 2012)

Is it just me, or are bunny parrents extra young and attractive? Other than Jj of course (just kidding, I know that's not you!).

^^i would have to agree. I've been called a "weird rabbit person" and that people on this forum are too....but I think weird rabbit people are pretty darn awesome if you ask me!


----------



## Apebull (Aug 7, 2012)

Here's one of me. We were at the zoo hence the hat (which my husband hates )







And my daughter Trinity Twigs' real owner


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Aug 7, 2012)

lol Brandy...i showed my hubby what you said and his head blew up more than it already has  He said thank you lol


----------



## Nakomis (Aug 8, 2012)

Me and my over zelous amount of eyeliner


----------



## cwolfec (Aug 8, 2012)

Haha, when I told the husband I put that picture up and someone called him "man candy" he blushed and said aw shucks  Poor guy is super allergic to rabbits (or anything with fur for that matter) but he loves them so much he would never make me rehome them!

@Marisa- you look just like Katniss Everdeen from the Hunger Games movie!


----------



## littl3red (Aug 8, 2012)

Carrie, your husband should feel lucky! The only animals I've found that I'm NOT allergic to are rabbits and horses! I keep other pets anyways, of course, because I love them to death. :hearts: Coincidentally, after I figured out I wasn't allergic to Teddy and brought her home, we found out that my mom IS allergic. But same as your husband, she doesn't have the heart to make me move her. And thank heavens for that! :biggrin:


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Brandy,

Yep, its all natural, i get it from my mama! lol.

All I do is wash, cover in mousse, shake my head a few times and go! 


You all are so pretty!!!! Bunny moms are gorgeous!!!!!!

Since everyone is sharing their gorgeous wedding pix.. i wanna too! lol! We got married in 2010.. herewe are!

This would have been my favorite picture.. but that guy back there ruined it


----------



## cerigirl (Aug 8, 2012)

Okay, how do I post pics?


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Aug 8, 2012)

Melody, you can do it through photobucket


----------



## BunMommaD (Aug 8, 2012)

My hubby and I


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I love wedding photos!! Soo pretty Liz!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 8, 2012)

Very pretty.  I have a few years before I can get married lol.


----------



## cerigirl (Aug 8, 2012)

You are all beautiful! 
Maria, I love, love, love the last pic you posted from you wedding day.




This is Melody and I out in the back yard with my fiance walking by in the background.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks Melody! We got married on a cruise ship 

OHHHHH pool! You have a pool... i'm on my way! lol


----------



## cerigirl (Aug 9, 2012)

Lol. Come on over!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Aug 9, 2012)

Carrie, that isn't the first time I've heard that! I've been told her (Jennifer Lawrence), and Emily Browning from Sucker Punch/Series of Unfortunate Events. I don't mind, I think those two girls are gorgeous so I take it as a compliment 

PS Maria, people do insane things with photoshop, I bet you could have the dude in the background removed easily. I've seen some amazing things done with that program. I could even ask around for you if you'd like


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 9, 2012)

That would be awesome! Thanks so much Marisa    !


----------



## Jynxie (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## kmaben (Aug 10, 2012)

Funny. I dont look like a crazy person.





Hubby Omar (on the right). I just keep brining them home and he just keeps accepting them


----------



## buster2369 (Aug 11, 2012)

It's so neat to see what everyone looks like. People who love bunnies are the best! 

This is me with a friends rabbit named Susan...




me and susan by andria2369, on Flickr


Here are a couple of pics of me with Buster. They are not the best, he only seems to want to cuddle with me at night.
But I can't complain, he is so cute here. 





photo (2) by andria2369, on Flickr





photo (1) by andria2369, on Flickr :bunnyheart:bunnyheart


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 11, 2012)

Love the kissy picture.


----------



## Melissa20104 (Aug 11, 2012)

My husband and I on our wedding day in 2010:






Me with Hubert near Christmastime last year:






My husband and I with Hubert when he was a baby and our bird, who recently passed away 






Me with our dog, Luther


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 13, 2012)

Everyone's so pretty. And has beautiful fur babies.


----------



## Bunnymom,K (Aug 13, 2012)

Everyone is so young and pretty! Makes me feel a bit old  I have lots of photos of all our animals, my kids and even a few of my husband but not many that include myself as I am always the one taking pics. This photo is from a camping trip we took a couple years ago (the only one we have ever done that did not include our dogs). Not real fashionable but it's myself, my husband and our girls. 




1A by BoxermomK, on Flickr


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 14, 2012)

Cute. 

Thought I'd post a picture of me and my boyfriend. Not engaged or married or anything.. But going on 11 months together in 5 days.  This is my favorite picture of us.. we were walking around town and it started snowing. 






And this is the ring he is getting me, kind of just a promise type of ring. I love him so much. Hehe.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Aug 14, 2012)

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/251777_124897987603145_5874128_n.jpg
Me 

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/378479_186800444746232_2037443664_n.jpg
Me and my little sister, Shania. Obviously she got the pretty genes!

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/s720x720/550666_312971168795825_646531531_n.jpg
Love this one!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 14, 2012)

Here are some family pix 

These two are the loves of my life. Adore them to bits 

Giovanni & Julian







Here we are at Disney.. I think this was October, for my sons bday if i'm not wrong..


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 14, 2012)

Your family looks great! The boys are very handsome


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 14, 2012)

Everybody is so beautiful!

Jj


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 14, 2012)

Charlotte, what do mean she got the pretty genes, you both look exactly alike! Hahaha, both so pretty


----------



## JimD (Aug 14, 2012)

:coolness:


Yes...this is really me! An "All Hallow's" event....or was it just Monday morning?




























:biggrin:




Me and Benji sharing a quiet moment. He's telling me all about life....and then some!









And me and my angel-bun, S'more. See you on the other side, sweetie!







Me and Brindle


----------



## planetjenessa (Aug 23, 2012)

awww all your guys wedding photos <3
well im not married, YET lol. 

THIS IS ME


----------



## blondiesmommie (Aug 24, 2012)

Most recent, from my Bday on Sunday...






Briella, my beautiful daughter <3











and my love


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 24, 2012)

Aww your daughter is too cute, Liz. 

Jay, I love your hair and the piercing.


----------

